

We need your help to build our application. Please answer these few questions - mrholek
http://nessfile.com/yourfeedback

======
mrholek
WOW your feedback is great, thank you all so much!

------
sturmeh
How much progress have you made on this?

~~~
mrholek
probably we will launch our product this summer

------
mrholek
if someone want invite to beta please leave us you mail in survey

------
marko_ha
What nessfile does?

~~~
mrholek
Nessfile is something like iCloud 2.0 & BUMP & Dropbox in one

------
McKinley
done good luck guys

~~~
mrholek
thx!

------
marko_ha
done, good luck

~~~
mrholek
thank you so much!

------
yvons
done

